
Horrific Bombing of People Trying to Leave Village in Syria - NotSammyHagar
http://www.cnn.com/2017/04/17/middleeast/syria-photographer-bombing-rescue-trnd/index.html
======
NotSammyHagar
This story just left me so sad, so horrified, tears in my eyes. I don't know
what we can do in the west to end the Syrian war. I can't imagine anyone who
would setup a bombing of basically refugees. I know it probably happens all
over the world every day, but my government better not be supporting anyone
who does thinks like this.

~~~
Gibbon1
Yeah now multiply those 100 dead by 5000 to 10000 and that's what our foreign
policy has wrought in Syria and Iraq.

~~~
NotSammyHagar
Yeah, us and lots of other countries that want to work out things through
intermediaries, and we often have very conflicted goals and shielding our
country from repercussions is one big one.

